# How do you make your labels?



## AlicesWonderhands (Feb 7, 2015)

Looking for a simple program to create and print my labels out at home. I am looking for cigar bands. Any ideas? what do you use?


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 7, 2015)

I use Avery online along with pic monkey to create labels, cigar bands, tags of all kinds. It is easy to use and I can save them online or to my computer.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 7, 2015)

I use Word with Avery templates


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 8, 2015)

I made a specific size in photoshop for my bands


----------



## lsg (Feb 8, 2015)

I use Printmaster.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 8, 2015)

I too use Avery.


----------



## sabistarr (Feb 8, 2015)

I buy my labels from onlinelabels.com - I think its cheaper than avery and you get better options (gloss, matt, color etc). I use professional graphic design software - but if you are using MS office, I would highly suggest experimenting with PowerPoint rather than word. You can make different text boxes, align things easier and create a more professional looking end product. Once you get it down, its much easier than word!


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 8, 2015)

I use microsoft publisher. I cannot do a label other than something extremely simple in Word. At times I use Corel Draw which I find easier than Illustrator. Since my label printer went out and I have yet to get it fixed I do use Avery software to print my round labels by the sheet. Took a lot of tweaking to get them to print correctly with my laser


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 8, 2015)

I use Avery Design Pro, a free download.


----------



## ospuro (Feb 8, 2015)

I use Illustrator and Photoshop. If you decide to use Avery, Jen from A&N's Suds N' Such (and Bescented) has a video demonstrating how to use the program. It seems simple yet has quite a few design options.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKaDg_lDOXw[/ame]


----------

